# Chattanooga



## Bear00 (Jul 13, 2008)

Any news from the Chattanooga trial ?????


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Open callbacks (unofficial) to 2nd series (35 dogs): 2,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,12,13,16,18,19,22,26,27,28,29,30,34,35,37,42,44,46,48,49,50,51,52,54,56,58,59,60.

Derby to 4th series Sat AM (I think). Sorry don't have any derby details.


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Gizmo and Danny Luttrell win the Derby (youngest dog entered)
Not sure second and third..
Jewel Huddleston placed 4th ...way to go Jewel and Danny!!!!
________
Honda CB200


----------



## SummitLabs (May 5, 2009)

Congratulations...........to Danny and Jewel.......GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Qualifying Results:

1st Jet Jason Escalera
2nd Punch Alex Washburn
3rd Ty Alex Washburn
4th Polaire Hugh Arthur
RJ Scout Brooks Gibson

Congrats to my partner Jason on the win with Jet.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*Way to go Jason and Jet!*


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congratulations Jason and Jet


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Wow, good going Jason and Jet!*


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

CONGRATS to Danny and Gizmo on the derby win and Jason and Jet on winning the qual. Way to Go Guys!!!

Troy


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats to Danny & Gizmo and Jason & Jet on your wins.

Tim


----------



## Rodney Crim (Feb 18, 2005)

Congrats Jet!!!!!! We're proud!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Danny & Gizmo and Jason & Jet on your wins. Must feel great !!!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Me and Grady sure are proud of Danny and Gizmo, We understand the giz backs in the box with the memory bird on his mind!!!!!! Congrats to Jason E also, hurry and get out of the Q before giz gets entered. Gizmo is from Grady's second litter I think and from what I am hearing from a certain young dog trainer up north he has a littermate that is one heck of dog also. Best of luck to everyone left running the Am and Open.
Sure wish we were there!!!
CB


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Anyone have open and Amt call backs?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Marty Bullington said:


> Qualifying Results:
> 
> 1st Jet Jason Escalera
> 2nd Punch Alex Washburn
> ...


Congrats to Jason & Jet!!!! Also to Polaire..... who is a FLAT COAT!!!!!!! who's mom is having a birthday today...... I understand Karen Peterson's husband is giving her a surprise party tonite... I'm sure this made her day!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Jet!......and Jason


Aaron*


----------



## Bear00 (Jul 13, 2008)

I am told that there are 16 back to the water blind. Sorry no numbers?


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Am to the 3rd with 16 dogs (unofficial): 1, 10, 13,14,15,19,24,27,29,30,33,34,35,37,41,46.

Open to the 4th with 13-14 dogs. Sorry don't have callbacks (I know one dog that's back )...


----------



## croppiemstr (Feb 12, 2009)

Congrats to Jason and Jet way to go guys


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice job Jason!!! Congrats.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

congrats jason and jet, you ran a good trial. 
congrats also to danny and gizmo, quite an accomplishment. way to go. Brooks Gibson


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks every one Jet was right on this weekend. Brooks that little golden of yours was also doing a good job.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Way to go Jason!! Is that the same dog you kept out of training with the hurt toenail?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

No thats my derby dog...


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Jason great job.


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Any news from today on the Open or the Am?


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Jason and Jet!


----------



## J Fleming (Oct 13, 2004)

Congrats to Scott Harp and Lou Magee on Duke's WIN in the Open. The win titled Duke with his FC and he already had his AFC. Congrats guys!!


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats Lou and FC AFC Duke.

That make 3 wins the last 3 weeks for the Twin Oak crew!!!

Tim


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Lou and Duke ! Shout out from his little boy Chance here on the couch !!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Unofficial results:

Open:

1st, #13, Duke, Harp
2nd, #4 Ozzy, Arthur (qualifies for nat'l)
3rd, #9 Tupper, Arthur
4th, #8 Dude, Didier
RJ, #42 Sunny, Ledford
Jams, #22 Zonka/Hall, #29 Pow/Arthur, #52 Lucky/Arthur, #54 Ike/Horsley, #58 Gus/Harp

Am:

1st, #19 Bull, O'Connell
2nd, #10 Chevy, Parrish
3rd, #27 Buzz, Parrish
4th, #33 Susie, Chiras
RJ, #35 Punch, Washburn
Jams, #1 Duke/Magee, #15 Bunny/French, #46 Sexy/Didier

Congrats to All!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Congrats to Scott for the Open win. Our little puppy Cash is sure proud of his daddy! Big congrats to Jason and to Danny for the Q and Derby wins, Has anyone noticed that wonderful dog Punch with Alex Washburn. He has gone from a top Derby Dog to Qualified All Age and also an RJ in the Am. That is HUGE for a young dog. Hats off to all who placed and finished. A special note for Stan Charas and his almost 10 year old Susie and her Am 4th. What an accomplishment.


----------



## wingbeat (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats David on the 4th and JAM.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrtas Lou .....


----------



## KEITH L (Nov 2, 2005)

congratulations to lou and duke


keith l
________
LAMBORGHINI DIABLO GT SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats Duke, Lou, Scott, and Joe! Twin Oaks is on a roll!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Results on Entry Express....

kg


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Congrats to Scott,Lou and Duke!!!!!!!!!!

Sean/Sherree


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jason E. said:


> No thats my derby dog...


Congrats Jason.

After I saw Jet smack that series at River King, I figured his win was coming soon.

Great going man.

Chris


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Congratulations to Lou, Scott, and Joe. What a great season Twin Oaks is having!! Just keep it going.

Martha


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats Lou and Duke!!!
Steve and Bull!!! Looks like the rehab worked out just fine!! Way to get back after them!!
Chad


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Congrats to Jason and Jet, Danny and Gizmo, Lou and Duke and Steve and Bull. I told Jason that this was going to be Jet's weekend!!!


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 26, 2009)

Congratulations to Scott Harp on Duke's 1st in the Open - his JAM with Gus as well - Hooray Lou McGee - you have a super duper dog in Duke and we look forward to seeing ya'll in St. Louis this coming weekend. Good Luck and good training. Larry and Lorraine


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations Scott, Lou and Duke on the win and title. Hope to see you in St. Louis. I'll try to bring Duke's son for a visit. He is huge.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any pics of Duke by any chance ?


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Wanted to jump on the train for Duke and Lou.. Congratulations to you guys. Good job Scott too. Well deserved Open win for Duke..

Gene


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the nice post and phone calls of the last couple of days. Hope the owners of his pups will have the success we have enjoyed with their dad.


----------

